# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Tolunoğulları Beyliği

## ceyda

Mısır'da ve Suriye'de kurulan ve Abbasî hilafetine ismen bağlı ilk Müslüman-Türk devletidir. Devletin kurucusu Ahmed, bir Türk askeri idi. Babası Tulun (Tulun: Türkçe'deki dolun, yani dolun aydan gelir) yaklaşık 815-816'da Buhara valisi tarafından Bağdad'a gönderilmişti. Ahmed, Eylül 835'te Bağdad'da doğdu.

O çok iyi askerî ve dinî bir terbiye gördü ve tahsilini Tarsus'ta tamamladı. Daha sonra cesareti sayesinde Halife Mustain'in beğenisini kazandı. Üvey babası Bayıkbeg'in vekili olarak Mısır valiliği yaptı. Ahmed, 15 Eylül 868'de Fuslat'a ulaşmasıyla Tulunîlerin kuruluşu başlıyordu. Ondan önce de Mısır'da Türk valileri görev yapmış, bunlardan Muzâhim b. Hakan'ın devrinde buraya Türk askerleri gelmeye başlamış ve Mısır, Samarra'dan sonra Türklerin ikinci üssü olmuştu.

Ahmed bin Tulun'un Fuslat'a ulaşmasıyla Müslüman Mısır tarihinde yeni bir devir başlıyordu. Ancak o Mısır'da hakimiyeti ele geçirmek ve nüfuzunu bütün ülkeye yaymak istediği zaman bazı engeller ile karşılaştı. Ahmed'in karşılaştığı en büyük güçlük malî hususlarda oldu. Mısır'ın maliyesi bu sırada kuvvetli ve usta bir maliyeci olan Ahmed bin Müdebbir'in elinde idi ve o Ahmed bin Tulun'a muhalefete kalkışmıştı. Ahmed bin Tulun, İbn-i Müdebbir ile dört yıl süreyle yaptığı mücadeleyi kazanmaya ve onu Suriye'ye uzaklaştırmaya muvaffak oldu. Artık Ahmed Mısır'da malî bağımsızlığa da sahipti. Öte taraftan Bayık beg Haziran 870'te öldürülmüş ve Mısır ıkta'ı İbn Tulun'un kayınpederi Yarcuh el-Türkî'ye geçmişti. Yarcuh, damadı İbn Tulun'a Berka ve İskenderiye'nin idaresini de verdi. Böylece bütün Mısır onun hakimiyeti altına girdi.

Yine 870 yılında, Abbasî halifesi, el-Mu'temid oldu. El-Mu'temid tahta geçtikten biraz sonra idarî işlerinin büyük bir kısmını kardeşi el-Muvaffak'a bıraktı. Abbasî halifesi daha sonra 20 Temmuz 875'te oğlu Cafer'i "el-Muvaffız" lakabıyla veliahd tayin etmiş ve batı eyaletlerinin valiliğini ona vermişti. Ondan sonra el-Muvaffak'ı da ikinci veliahdlığa ve doğu eyaletlerinin valiliğine tayin etti. Böylece Mısır, Cafer'in hakimiyeti sahasına giriyordu. Ancak Ahmed b. Tulun, Mısır'da hüküm sürmekte olduğundan burada gerek halîfenin ve gerekse oğlunun sözü geçmemekte idi. El-Muvaffak ise usta idareciliği ve kabiliyeti sayesinde kısa zamanda devlette hakikî hükümdar durumuna gelmişti ve onu Ahmed b. Tulun ile çatışması kaçınılmazdı.

Ahmed b. Tulun, ise bu olaylar olurken Bağdad'a gidecek olan haracı muntazam bir şekilde azaltarak ve sınırlandırarak büyük bir servet toplamıştı. Aynı zamanda o çeşitli fırsatlardan yararlanarak Türk ve Sudanlı esirlerden iyi talim görmüş tam teçhizatlı bir ordu meydana getirdi. Saltanat naibi el-Muvaffak ile Ahmed bin Tulun arasındaki çatışma, el-Muvaffak'ın doğudaki zenci isyanları ve Saftarîler ile uğraşması sebebiyle patlak verdi. El-Muvaffak, kendi hakimiyeti sahasında olmamasına rağmen, bu sırada Mısır hazinesini de kendi imkânları için kullanmak istedi ve İbn Tulun'a elçi göndererek para istedi.

Öte taraftan Halife Mu'temid kardeşi el-Muvaffak'tan korkarak bizzat Ahmed'e mektup yazmış, istenilen paranın kendisine gönderilmesini istemişti. Buna rağmen Ahmed b. Tulun, el-Muvaffak'a 1.200.000 dinar göndererek onunla uzlaşmayı tercih etti. Ancak Muvaffak bu parayı yetersiz bularak daha fazlasını istedi. Ahmed'in bu isteği sert bir şekilde reddetmesi, aradaki anlaşmazlığı şiddetlendirdi. El-Muvaffak bu durumda onu azletmeye karar verdi ve yerine Suriye valisi Amacur'u tayin etti. Fakat bu karar tatbik edilemedi. Amacur el-Türkî 877/878 yılında öldüğü zaman Ahmed b. Tulun kolayca Suriye'yi ele geçiriyordu.

Ancak onun bu zafer sevinci Mısır'da vekil olarak bıraktığı oğlu Abbas'ın isyanıyla yarıda kalmıştı. Abbas, 879 tarihinde Mısır'ı terketmiş ve Berberîleri para kuvvetiyle elde ederek yeni bir devlet kurmak istemişti. Ahmed b. Tulun Mısır'a dönerek bu isyanı bastırdı, artık o Mısır ve Suriye'nin hakimi idi, paralar üzerine Halifeden sonra kendi adını da bastırmıştı. Ahmed b. Tulun ile el-Muvaffak arasında düşmanlık 882'de Tulunîlerin Suriye valisi Lu'lu'nun el-Muvaffak tarafına geçmesiyle son haddine ulaştı. Ahmed, buna karşılık olmak üzere Muvaffak'ın baskısı altında bulunan Halife Mu'temid'i yanına gelmesi için ısrarla davet etti. O belki de Halifenin gelmesiyle saltanat naibliğini ele geçirerek kendi devletini bütün Abbasî imparatorluğu'nun merkezi yapmayı ümid ediyordu.

Neticede Halife, Ahmed b. Tulun'un yanına gitmeye karar vererek Samarra'dan harekete geçti (882 Kasım ayı sonları). Ancak o Musul'a ulaştığı zaman el-Muvaffak'ın emriyle İshak bin Kundacık tarafından Samerra'ya dönmeye mecbur edildi. El-Muvaffak bununla da yetinmedi, Halife'yi İshak b. Kundacık'ı Mısır ve Suriye valisi tayin etmesi için zorladı. Ancak bu tayin hiç bir netice vermedi. Buna karşılık Ahmed de kendisine katılan fakihlerin fetvasıyla Şam'da el-Muvaffak'ın azlini ilan etti. Daha sonra gerek Ahmed ve gerekse el-Muvaffak hakim oldukları ülkelerin minberlerinde birbirlerine lanetler yağdırmakla yetindiler. Nihayet bir süre sonra iki taraf arasında barış görüşmelerinin başladığı sırada, Ahmed b. Tulun kuzey Suriye'ye tertiplediği bir seferde hastalanarak öldü (10 Mayıs 884).

Ahmed b. Tulun'un yerine yirmi yaşındaki oğlu Humareveyh geçti. Büyük oğlu Abbas buna itiraz etti ise de öldürüldü. Öte taraftan Humareveyh'in başa geçmesi, Abbasîler ile Tulunîler arasında yapılan barış görüşmelerinin sona ermesine sebep oldu. Bu sırada daha önce Mısır ve Suriye valisi tayin edilmiş olan İshak b. Kundacık ve Saracoğullarından Diyar-ı Mudar valisi Muhammed el-Afşin birleşmişler ve Humâreveyh'in tecrübesizliğinden yararlanarak onun hakimiyeti altındaki toprakları ele geçirmek için hazırlıklara başlamışlardı. Ayrıca onlar el-Muvaffak'a da müracaat ederek yardımcı kuvvet istediler.

El-Muvaffak bu teklifi siyasetine uygun bularak kabul ve onlara Dımaşk üzerine yürümelerini emretti. Bu emri alan iki kumandan harekete geçerek Haleb, Hıms, Antakya'ya hâkim oldular. Tulunîlerin Dımaşk'daki naibi de onlara iltihak etmiş, sadece Şeyzer şehri Humâreveyh'e bağlılığını sürdürmüştü. Humâreveyh Suriye'deki bu olayları haber aldığı zaman hemen bir ordu gönderdi ise de bu ordu Dımaşk'a hakim oldu ve kışın yaklaşmasıyla bir netice alamadı. Öte taraftan el-Muvaffak da oğlu Ahmed'i iki kumandanla birleşmesi için Suriye'ye göndermişti.

Mısır ordusu bu müttefik kuvvetler karşısında başarılı olamayarak Remle'ye çekilirken Ahmed, Ocak-Şubat 885 tarihinde Dımaşk'a giriyordu. Bu olaylar Humâreveyh'in Mısır'dan bizzat harekete geçmesini gerekli kılmış ve Remle'de beklemeye başlamıştı. Bu sırada İshak ve Muhammed bir anlaşmazlık sebebiyle Ahmed'den ayrıldılar. Bu durumda ordusu oldukça zayıflayan Ahmed ile Humâreveyh, Dımaşk-Remle arasında el-Tavvâhin denilen yerde karşılaştılar (Şubat-Mart 885). Humâreveyh gençliği ve tecrübesizliği sebebiyle daha başlangıçta savaş meydanını terketti.

Abbasî ordusu bu durumda Mısır ordugâhını yağmalamaya başladı. Ancak Humareveyh'in çekildiğinden haberi olmayan Mısır ordusundan Sa'd el-Aysar pusuda bulunan birlikleriyle Ahmed'in kuvvetlerine saldırdı. Bu kez kaçma sırası Ahmed de idi, geride ağır kayıplar ve esirler bırakarak savaş meydanını terketti. Humareveyh bundan sonra Suriye, Sugur(uc) şehirleri ve Musul'a hakim oldu. El-Muvaffak, el-Tavvahîn yenilgisiyle artık Mısır'a sahip olamayacağını anlamıştı. Bu nedenle Humareveyh ile bir barış yapmak zorunda kaldı. İki taraf arasındaki barışa göre (886), Humareveyh, Mısır, Suriye ve Anadolu hudud bölgelerinde otuz yıl süreyle vali olarak tanınıyordu. Buna karşılık o yılda 300.000 dinar vergi ödeyecekti. Ancak bu miktar daha önce Ahmed b. Tulun tarafından sadece Mısır için ödenmişti.

Öte taraftan İshak b. Kundacık ile Muhammed el-Afşin arasındaki iyi münasebetler bozulmuş, bu iki kumandan birbirlerinin topraklarına göz dikmişlerdi. Muhammed el-Afşin, Humareveyh'e yanaşarak onunla birleşti. Ancak bu ittifak bir yıl kadar sürmüştü. İshak, Humareveyh ile anlaşmanın kendisi için daha yararlı olduğunu anlamış ve bunu da gerçekleştirmişti. Buna mukabil Muhammed el-Afşin Dımaşk'ı zaptetmek için harekete geçti. Humâreveyh ile Muhammed'in orduları Dımaşk yakınında Senîyet el-U'kab mevkiinde karşılaştı (Mayıs-Haziran 888).

Savaşı Mısır ordusu kazandı. Muhammed kaçmayı tercih etti. Humareveyh onun peşinden İshak b. Kundacık'ı gönderdi. Neticede Muhammed el-Afşin bu iki müttefike karşı koyamayacağını anlamış ve Bağdad'a el-Muvaffak'ın yanına gitmek zorunda kalmıştı (Temmuz 889).

Daha sonra el-Mu'temid Ekim 892'de öldü ve yerine el-Muvaffak'ın oğlu Ahmed, el-Mu'tezid lakabıyla halife oldu. Mu'tezid de Humareveyh'in görevinde kalmasını tasdik etti. Böylece Tulunîler ile Abbasîler arasındaki münasebetlerde dostça gelişmeler görüldü. Nitekim Hümareveyh'in Katr el-Nadâ namıyla meşhur kızı Esmâ, Halife Mu'tezid ile evlendi. Humâreveyh yaşadığı süre içinde harcamalarda müsrif davranmış ve bu devletin malî durumunu çok sarsmıştı. O Suriye'ye yaptığı bir sefer sırasında köleleri tarafından takriben otuz iki yaşında iken öldürüldü (8 Ocak 896). Onun genç yaşta öldürülmesi öldürülmesi Tulunîler Devleti ve Mısır için büyük bir talihsizlikti.

Mu'tezid'in yerine daha sağlığında veliahd tayin ettiği oğlu Ebü'l-Asakir Ceyş geçmişti. Ancak o henüz ondört yaşında tecrübesiz bir gençti, etrafındaki kötü niyetli kimselerin etkisiyle tecrübeli emir ve kumandanlara karşı harekete geçti. Onun bu davranışı gerek hükümdarlık gerekse hayat süresinin kısa olmasına sebep oldu. Neticede ayaklanan kumandanlar onu azlederek öldürdüler (25 Temmuz 896). Ceyş'in yerine aynı derecede ehliyetsiz ve tecrübesiz kardeşi Harun geçirildi.

Tulunî hanedanının son yılları idarede iktidarsızlık, entrikalar ve Abbasîlerin gittikçe artan bir şekilde Mısır'a müdahalesiyle geçmişti. 899 yılında Halife Mu'tezid ile yeni bir anlaşma yapıldı. Bu üçüncü anlaşmayla Tulunîlerin idaresindeki ülkelerin sayısı azalıyor ve Abbasîlere verdikleri vergi 450.000 dinara çıkarılıyordu. Öte taraftan Karmatîlerin Suriye'deki isyanları yalnız Tulunîler için değil Abbasîler için de tehlikeli olmaya başlamıştı.

Bu sırada Halife Mu'tezid ölmüş (902) ve yerine oğlu el-Muktefî geçmişti. Halîfe Muktefî, Suriye'ye Muhammed b. Süleyman idaresinde bir ordu gönderdi. Neticede Abbasî ordusu Karmatîler'i müthiş bir mağlubiyete uğrattı (903). Bu seferden sonra Muhammed b. Süleyman Abbasî orduları başkumandanı tayin edilerek Mısır meselesini neticelendirmekle görevlendirildi. Muhammed b. Süleyman karadan ve denizden Mısır'a hücum etti. Bu sırada Harun, kesin olarak sebebi anlaşılamayan bir şekilde öldürüldü (31 Aralık 904). Ona amcası Şeyban Halef oldu.

Şeyban, Tulunî kuvvetlerini müdafaa için bir düzene sokmaya çalıştı ise de artık çok geçti. Nihayet Muhammed b. Süleyman Mısır kapılarına dayandı. Şeyban teslim olmak teklifini kabul ederek aile fertleriyle Muhammed b. Süleyman'a sığındı. Tulunî ordusundan bir kısmı durumdan habersiz olarak mücadele ettilerse de bu mukavemeti hayatlarıyla ödediler. Muhammed b. Süleyman bundan sonra 12 Ocak 905'te Fustat'a girdi. Böylece Tulunî Devleti sona erdi ve ailenin geride kalan fertleri zincire vurularak Bağdad'a götürüldü.

Tulunîler zamanında Mısır yeniden bir canlanma, ilerleme ve refah devri yaşamıştı. Bu devlet, temelde kuvvetli bir orduya ve ülkenin iktisadî bakımdan kalkınmasına dayanmıştı. Ayrıca ticaret de fevkalâde gelişmişti.

Nitekim Ahmed b. Tulun bu sebeple Afrika'nın Mısır ve Suriye üzerinden geçen ticaret yollarının kontrolünü elinde tutmak istiyordu. Mısır'da Tulunîler ile beraber bir saray teşkilatı kurulmuş ve bu Abbasîleri de geride bırakacak şekilde bir gelişme göstermişti. Öte taraftan Ahmed b. Tulun halk hizmetlerine yarayacak muazzam imar faaliyetlerinde bulundu. Kataî adı verilen yeni bir şehir kurdu.

Burada bir saray ve kendi ismiyle anılan büyük bir camii ve Dar el-İmare (hükümet konağı) yaptırmıştı. Ayrıca 837 yılında bir hastane (mâristan) ve bugün hâlâ duran bir su kemeri inşa ettirmişti. İbn Tulun'un en büyük eseri olan camii, 876-879 yılları arasında tamamlanmış olup bugün de varlığını sürdürmektedir. Oğlu Humareveyh de Kataî şehrini genişletmiş ve burada bahçeler ve havuzlar yaptırmıştı.

Ahmed b. Tulun edebiyat ve musıkiye de meraklı olup Türkçe şiirler yazmıştı. Humareveyh de âlim ve şairleri himâye etmesiyle ün kazanmıştı. Nitekim gramerci Muhammed b. Abdullah (öl. 944) onun himâyesinde ve aynı zamanda oğullarının hocası idi. El-Kasım b. Yahya el-Meryemî (öl. 929) de Humavereyh'in savaşlardaki zaferlerini kutlamak için kasideler yazmıştı.

----------

